# Pet Shop Licence Or DWAL???



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Well in a couple of years, I plan to be keeping a lot of snakes that are DWA. I'm very interested and I'd want to get everything right, I'm saving cash really at the moment for it..

I've done a fair bit of research into various species, I'm mainly interested in Vipers and elapids(Although I'd rather get alot of experience before going onto mambas and cobras if I'm honest..)

Anyways, I've heard a fair few times if your granted a PSL you can keep most or all DWA's under it? If so would I be better to go for a PSL rather than a DWAL?

In my area, the price isn't too bad to be honest.. Something like £400+ insurance etc for the DWAL but still the PSL is cheaper and if it covers most DWA's maybe it would be better or?

Obviously I need to look into this more, before applying for the licence I want to get sorted first.

As I know if I apply for a DWAL I have to list everything I want to keep etc, or is it the same for a PSL?

I'll probably be using a seperate building, that will be locked, with a sign on the door warning what I have.. And a two door entry/exit, just incase I need it. And then I'll get the vivs, rubs, heating, handling tools(hooks etc) sorted first..

I'm just wondering what would be best to go for where licences are concerned? Could anyone give me a bit more info on it perhaps?

Pete.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

if your a private keeper then DWAL is what you need to apply for if you apply for a PSL then you have all the other implications i would imagine business rates you are declaring to the council that you are a pet shop this means they can come and inspect when ever they like also you still need to declare what animals you are keeping you also need to think. it may be cheaper but if the psl was a better option than the DWAL then i and others on here would have it


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Ok thank you, was aiming for applying for a DWAL. But was just considering the PSL as another option to be honest mate


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

My PSL still requires me to specify species and for the council to inspect and be happy with my conditions. Furthermore, because I have a PSL, I am subject to a lot more health & safety routines - having fire exits, correct lighting, fire equipment, evacuation procedures, blah blah there's a lot of minor things with health & safety regarding a PSL that a DWA does not need. We must also legally allow the health & safety officer and the fire department access to our premises should they wish to inspect and can be fined, or lose the license, should any infringements be found. PSL still requires full public liability also.

Some councils do allow an "open ended" keeping of DWA - some are just as strict, or even stricter, about adding DWA species to a PSL. My PSL is VERY specific, I can keep xx lizards, xx snakes, xx rodents, xx tortoises - I cannot go over those exact stocking densities. DWA is then listed seperate to snakes, and listed on exact species, so I would be allowed 1 of a certain species, 1 of another, if I had applied for and been granted permission to add these, based on me passing the inspection and the council being happy that my enclosures were appropriately secure/safe - double locked glass, for example is required.


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

i asked my local council about a psl and i was told by them that i would actually have to have a pet shop and couldn't do this on a private address.
regards mark


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Athravan said:


> My PSL still requires me to specify species and for the council to inspect and be happy with my conditions. Furthermore, because I have a PSL, I am subject to a lot more health & safety routines - having fire exits, correct lighting, fire equipment, evacuation procedures, blah blah there's a lot of minor things with health & safety regarding a PSL that a DWA does not need. We must also legally allow the health & safety officer and the fire department access to our premises should they wish to inspect and can be fined, or lose the license, should any infringements be found. PSL still requires full public liability also.
> 
> Some councils do allow an "open ended" keeping of DWA - some are just as strict, or even stricter, about adding DWA species to a PSL. My PSL is VERY specific, I can keep xx lizards, xx snakes, xx rodents, xx tortoises - I cannot go over those exact stocking densities. DWA is then listed seperate to snakes, and listed on exact species, so I would be allowed 1 of a certain species, 1 of another, if I had applied for and been granted permission to add these, based on me passing the inspection and the council being happy that my enclosures were appropriately secure/safe - double locked glass, for example is required.


Ok thank you, Athravan.


----------



## bigfishseller (Jul 15, 2008)

you can have psl at private address.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Technically speaking, you can have a pet shop at a home address, or an address that's not open to the public such as a private address, but by declaring that you are running a business (which you declare by having a PSL) your home or private address does become classified as a business address by the council, meaning you will qualify for business council tax, and business rates on the electricity water. This can be a mixed blessing, here, business council tax is higher, but business water/electricity rates are actually cheaper. 

You can also not keep the address private. Any customer has the right to ask for your full licensed address, meaning if a customer asks for the address you're licensed at you legally have to give out your home address to them, if that's where the PSL is. I believe people can also phone the council and ask for the address that a pet shop is licensed to, to confirm that the person holds a license. Your address becomes public information, which obviously if you're not selling anything could potentially be a nuisance or a security issue if you have expensive (or dangerous) animals.

But the council should consider your home/private address a business address if you've applied for a PSL on it - as that is declaring that you're running a business from that address, they can't refuse to license you at a home address though - but you have to say well this home address is my business address. There are plenty of internet companies that send out livestock from their own home and this will be where they will be registered to.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Yeah I know of a couple of people with Petshop licenses at their homes.


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

When i was talking to my counil about PSL at my home address, i got told to go to the business rates people, went to them. 
They said i dont have to pay business rates IF the room is still used as a domestic room e.g. if you have animals under a PSL in your bedroom you dont pay business rates as it classed as domestic use. Of course there is bound to be a certin number of animals before you take it over the top so to say.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Remember the OP is looking to get it instead of a dwal, now if this is the case the room will not be able to be used for domestic use as a council will not allow someone to keep venomous snakes in living quaters, therfore he will be liable for business rates etc. my personal view its far easyer and less hassle in the long run to have DWAL than PSL due to the fact its private no one needs to know what you are keeping whereas with a PSL if for instance a local paper asks the council in its investigations who and where the petshop owners are and what they keep they can legaly print your address and what it is you are keeping because you dont come under the data protection act. With a DWAL they can say how many people and what they keep but can not reveal the name or location of DWAL holders


----------

